# 2x12 that sounds as good as a 4x12...



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Im currently running a 4x12 (Marshall 1960a) for my Marshall dsl50.
I am getting somewhat tired of hauling a 4x12 around, and I was wondering if there are some good 2x12 cabs that would sound pretty good with my setup. I need something in the price range, that I could trade my 4x12 for...its in really good condition so yeah...you will probably see it in the forsale/trade area sometime soon....

I have heard good things about the THD 2x12" cabinet...

also...Any Calgarians here looking to trade for a 1960a?


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Any Mesa Recto 2x12 will give you nice thick sound reminiscent of a 4x12, very good lows. An Orange 2x12 as well but they can get a bit pricey.

If your in Calgary check out Avatar Cabs, distributed by Steamco. They're not as flashy but they make up for it in custom options (tolex, speakers etc.)

Hope that helps 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Joey D. said:


> Any Mesa Recto 2x12


+1 

My Avatar 2x12 is OK but if I were buying a 2x12 to actually replace one of my 1960s I'd definetly go Mesa or VHT. I've heard VHT ones are great but I've never had the chance to play one.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anybody here had experience with Bogner's 2x12 cab? I'd like to hear what people think about those.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Bogner makes some great cabs!

I played through the 2x12 closed back and was very impressed.

I have owned the Bogner cube and Shiva size ported cabs. Both of those sound great.

The best 2x12 I have owned is the front loaded Soldano 2x12.

I prefer the Soldano over the Mesa 2x12 recto (although the Mesa is a great sounding cab).

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Dr. Z "Z best" is a great cab, its a closed back ported cab and sounds huge. You pay for it though, its about $1000 (maybe less now with the dollar improving) and weighs 60 pounds. The THD is also very good, but doesn't sound as "big" as the Z.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

try a marshall 1932. I really like mine.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

hoser said:


> try a marshall 1932. I really like mine.


1936? By chance?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I've heard great things about Ear Candy cabs!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

gproud said:


> 1936? By chance?


yeah, that's it. early morning brainfart.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hm. orange 212, most likely.

that and mesa, avatar, ear candy, lopoline. an oversize 212 would be pretty 412 sounding im fairly sure


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I see...well Ill be looking to trade for one then soon...thanks


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

That soldano cab looks awesome...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

so...what exactly will I be forfeiting from switching from a 4x12 to a 2x12...im beginning to rethink this.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> so...what exactly will I be forfeiting from switching from a 4x12 to a 2x12...im beginning to rethink this.


Constant back pain.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh man I hear ya...Just taking the 4x12 up the dual deck of stairs in my house with my Dad helping me...so ridiculously hard. I don't want to do this anymore. So do you think my tone wont change a whole lot? Any suggestions on speakers to look for in the cabs I'm getting? Vintage 30s? Eminence? (the Soldano cab has eminence speakers I think)? or does it matter...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah I know haha...I'm thinking, since the head I use is pretty standard at guitar stores, I will see if my local one has one in stock, and pair it up with some different cabs and see what I like. Thanks guys!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thing to remember is that it'll sound different in the store then at a band practise/your jam room.

depending on the size and speakers of the 212, you wont be losing much from your 412. look up return policies to see if you can take a cab home to test drive - just dont scratch it!


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

imho, pound for pound, nothing sounds like a good 4x12.....

having said that: swansoncabinets.com makes the finest cabs I have ever heard, they are not cheap, but you get what you pay for, his oversized 1x12 is bigger sounding than most 2x12's I've heard and his 2x12's will knock you out !

as always IMO only....and you know what's that's worth (what you paid for it !) :food-smiley-004:


p.s. speaker choice makes a paramount difference in this whole equation as well.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ok then, thanks guys. I will take a look a those. I dont want to spend too much though, but I will see what I can do.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Seems you hear the greatest positive feedback on any of these ported cabs so I would try those.. I have a 4 x 12 Avatar vintage cab but think eventually will go to a 2 x 12 when i start jamming, its more than enough. I'll def be going ported cab or a 2 x 12 with one speaker removed to get the detuned effect which is similar to porting anyway. (you could always do that rather than payign extra for porting)


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

One more thing, sell the 4 x 12, get two 2 X 12's, remove one speaker from each to get the ported effect and might find you are in tone heaven. You still get the stack effect but can move it easier.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a Bogner 2x12 that I might be selling (in Calgary). :banana:

Open back with V30's... huge sounding cab. PM me if you are interested.

Pete


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

edit: just realized 2 vintage 30's is like 60 watts...and I have a 50 watt head...might blow those speakers lol.... Im not totally sure yet what cab I want...still need to get down to the store and try some out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dont let the name fool you, 2 Vintage 30's is 120W. they'er 60W speakers.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

and they suck as speakers too! don't get thrown by the word vintage! lol ok ok kidding guys, I know a lot of you love them and they prob sound good in certain cabs...


----------

